# Advice for applying for CNF



## vohenri (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi, 

My name is H, and I was born in Creteil, France in 1984 (i have my Extrait D'acte De Naissance) to Vietnamese migrant parent. Both my parents met in France and were considered of no formal resident (stateless) at the time of marriage in 1982 (I have originals of their Etat-Civil and also the original Livret de Famille). From my knowledge my father had a Carte De Sejour. My father's parents lived for more than 30 years and died in France and were French Citizens ( i have my grandmothers French passport)

My mother and father moved to Australia moved to Australia in 1987, where they became Australian citizens. 

I am interested in now applying for the CNF, does anyone know if this is possible and what would be the best steps in applying. 

We frequently visit France and have plans of moving to France when my children are in their early teens, which whom i would also like to take up the citizenship if possible


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not sure - but you may find some information that is useful to you here: Un enfant né apatride en France devient-il Français ?
If your parents were stateless (apatride) at the time of your birth, it may not help that your grandparents were French citizens. But the laws regarding citizenship of a child born in France appear to have changed over the years.


----------

